# Frame Number Decoding



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello,
Can anyone decode or identify the (3) numbers stamped into this AO Smith frame? Top number is '216N1'. Bottom number is 3876907. The AO Smith logo is located to the right of this number then there's another 3-digit number that's been partially removed due to the hole in the frame. I'm just wanting to verify if this frame will work for a '67 GTO convertible. The frame is boxed and shows the original factory welds.
Thanks for your help in identifying these numbers.
-Dean


----------



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

*Additional Information*

Attached is Page 12 of the 'GTO Restoration Guide' that addresses 1966-1967 frames. It gives a frame part number of 9786304 for a MT GTO and part number 9788786 for AT GTO. There are two different part numbers because the brackets for the xmission cross-member are in different location depending on type of transmission. I believe these are the Pontiac part numbers assigned to the AO Smith frames. 
I've also attached an excerpt from a 'Chevrolet Parts and Accessories Manual (circa 1972) that shows the AO Smith part numbers. I'm being told that the 3876907 frame will work for a '67 GTO convertible whereas Chevelle frames were shorter than GTO frames. Can anyone cross-reference the Pontiac part numbers with the AO Smith part numbers?


----------

